# New legislation now commenced



## Time (30 Jul 2013)

Was just reading Irís ofigiuil and found this nugget of information:


> S.I. No. 285 of 2013.
> PERSONAL INSOLVENCY ACT 2012
> (COMMENCEMENT) (NO. 3) ORDER 2013.
> The Minister for Justice and Equality, in exercise of the powers
> ...


----------



## demoivre (31 Jul 2013)

The [broken link removed] still hasn't appointed PIPs or AIs yet. Seems to be a very slow process.


----------

